# Any mod ideas



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

Hello,
I'm 18 and own a cruze and starting to mod it out, I've done the basic CAI and Exhaust, got some tint, and vinyl. Does anyone have ideas of what can be done to make the Cruze look better, and maybe some performance mods too. I've tried taillights they leaked same with the replacement pair :angry:. So I gave up on that idea. Also I live in the province with the worst roads...lowering is out of the picture . Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Rims are a must. Since you have the 1.4T and you're not going to be lowering your Cruze I would suggest getting the Trifecta tune[e85 if you can get it and don't mind the MPG loss], then get the ZZP downpipe[catless], and a FMIC kit. That will really waken up that little engine of yours and make her happy.


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

sell it and get derv :signs042:

joke a part, as smurf said rims are a must with some low profile tyres


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Tyler.

What taillights did you buy?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatever you do, have a plan. The whole "well i'm gonna do something then i'll figure out something else to do" never works out well. If you don't have a vision for what you want your car to look/sound/drive like then you're going to end up with a clustermess. 

Most people like spending other people's money so if you can give us an idea of what you'd LIKE and what sort of budget you're on this thread could be far more helpful.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. How about audio upgrades?


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

What's your budget, and what do you want the car to do? A tune is nice, but needs premium gas 100% of the time. You're in Canada, so that's going to get expensive. A slightly more enjoyable option might be 17" Eco wheels with +0 size 235/45-17 high-performance all-season tires. That will definitely make it handle better, preserve the ride, and not get stupid expensive to replace the tires. 

Speaking of tires, a highly suggested mod for about anybody that experiences a real winter is a set of snow tires. Getting up hills that stymie everybody else, including 4x4's with all-seasons, is a lot of fun.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum  and I agree why not some audio?


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

I am defiantly thinking of throwing the Trifecta Tune on the ECU when i get the chance to order it. Budget wise to me i really don't have one i don't want to drop 20 extra grand into the car, but i will have fun doing it up. If that makes any sense. I already run Premium 91 Octane through my car, because that's as high as you can't get in Canada so that's no problem. I will be sometime this year getting a pair of 18's on Low pros, and i do have 4 Winter tires. Also audio upgrades i am willing to do, and I am looking for visual mods and a bit of performance. I hope that all makes sense and answers the questions you guys left for me.

Mike i bought the CG Black Led taillights.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

TylerH said:


> I am defiantly thinking of throwing the Trifecta Tune on the ECU when i get the chance to order it. Budget wise to me i really don't have one i don't want to drop 20 extra grand into the car, but i will have fun doing it up. If that makes any sense. I already run Premium 91 Octane through my car, because that's as high as you can't get in Canada so that's no problem. I will be sometime this year getting a pair of 18's on Low pros, and i do have 4 Winter tires. Also audio upgrades i am willing to do, and I am looking for visual mods and a bit of performance. I hope that all makes sense and answers the questions you guys left for me.
> 
> Mike i bought the CG Black Led taillights.


I'm in Canada you can get 94 around me I'm tuned lowered, got dual aeroforce gauges, full turbo back exhaust zzp down and mid pipe with magnaflow cat back dual tip, double din alpine deck, 2 10" clarions subs on a 1100 watt alpine amp rms at 2 ohms,tinted tails, debating if I should keep the 18" rims and get them painted gloss black or get some light weight racing wheels from rotiform, if you want any pictures I can show you, also I know a guy in Toronto who is selling a defuser(stock cruze only won't fit RS) tinted tails and led BMW style tails, and he has a few other things, I got lots of other nick nacs, like clear corner lights and other lighting upgrades


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

Also a picture of you car currently would help too!


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

I will get a current pic tomorrow night it's suppose to rain all day here, but be sunny thur to Monday, needs a nice wax


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

Where I live in Canada we cant get better than 91 and the roads here we look drunk when we are driving sober that's how bad the pot holes and roads are. I've already had to get my torsion bar replaced and if i lowered my car I would lose my exhaust and bumper in the first week, that would be babying it over bumps.


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I'm in Canada you can get 94 around me I'm tuned lowered, got dual aeroforce gauges, full turbo back exhaust zzp down and mid pipe with magnaflow cat back dual tip, double din alpine deck, 2 10" clarions subs on a 1100 watt alpine amp rms at 2 ohms,tinted tails, debating if I should keep the 18" rims and get them painted gloss black or get some light weight racing wheels from rotiform, if you want any pictures I can show you, also I know a guy in Toronto who is selling a defuser(stock cruze only won't fit RS) tinted tails and led BMW style tails, and he has a few other things, I got lots of other nick nacs, like clear corner lights and other lighting upgrades


Also where do you have the guages mounted?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

On my pillar


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

My cheap mods, on a silver LS
Silver bowtie overlays $15
Chrome 2011 LS wheel covers $80
Debadge
35% tint around
Stubby antenna $30
Led interior, trunk, plate and high wattage led reverse lights (get good ones, not cheapo) $60
KN CAI $220
10" kicker with 1100 watt amp Best Buy price matched amazon.com, so $550 installed with warranty
Auto window roll up module $25
Factory lip spoiler, painted factory code $111
Near future
Gloss black vinyl roof
Dual exhaust bumper bolt on
Projector headlights and HID
Black billet style grille
Possibly Benz drls
You can do switchback leds too, they are cool
As you can see, other than the cai, everything I've done is on a budget. Even the audio, which pumps great for this car in a small sealed box.
I recently ordered and installed the cover for the trunk "hole" where the spare goes and my amp, road kit and first aid kit are hidden there. I got a cargo net and didn't have the hardware to install it. I clipped it to a couple bars at the top inside of the trunk and it works great. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Or you could be like me..
1700 on stereo had subs already tho
1400 on full exhaust
500 on gauges
45 on gauge pod
100 on plasti dipped wheels
Led everything outside and inside
Hid head and fogs
Tinted tails custom professionally done by me
5% tint all around
Sri K&N intake
Trifecta Tune 
Lowered Eibach Springs
Weather tech floor Matt's 
Put vinyl over my emblems for free scrap vinyl from a graphic shop and stuck it over top and used a razor blade to cut it perfectly
Shark fin 
I think there is more but I forget 
Everything done by myself except the exhaust was zzp and magnaflow I installed it tho


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

$500 for gauges?!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Mick said:


> $500 for gauges?!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah Aeroforce Interceptors, there is about 100 different settings that work in our cars I'm not 100% but I know at least 50 so I can see 4 parameters at one time on just two gauges so no need for a cluster of ugly gauges, and I don't have to wire any sensors to get boost and all that jazz so if you price out gauges and time and effort and all the pods you would need to get the setup I have you would be well over 500 bucks, and if you want a parameter that isn't supported on our car then you can buy the sensors and link into the gauge but I just want to see Oil temp, Boost, intake air temp, and the last one I switch between a few different ones, I also got one gauge set up as a shift light and and the other to warn me if my battery drops down below 12.2V


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

So to put the guages on the pillar, you just need to remove the airbag thats in the pillar, and buy a pillar with guage mounts in it?


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

TylerH said:


> So to put the guages on the pillar, you just need to remove the airbag thats in the pillar, and buy a pillar with guage mounts in it?


No you just need the gauge pod pillar, airbag stays you need it for the clip by the headliner for it to fit properly


----------



## TylerH (Jul 8, 2013)

oh okay thanks i didnt no for sure if the airbag stayed or not


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

Yes it was my concern too, no problem


----------



## smithers (Jul 28, 2013)

CyclonicWrath said:


> I'm in Canada you can get 94 around me


I would like to clarify some confusion.
1. There are no stations in Canada that sell 94 octane premium gasoline.
2. Most provinces only have 91 available, exception is British Columbia and some parts of Alberta (key locks only) from Chevron stations which have 92/93 available.

All others that advertise 94 octane are obtaining this through addition of ETHANOL, not higher octane gasoline (petrol). 
Your Husky, Suncor (petro-can), Mohawk use UP to 10% (who knows how much), meaning your tune will drift (actually lose power) and alter your actual stoich vs Stoich target. 
Summary, its a gimmick unless you are tuned for Ethanol E10 (however, in Canada, its not E10, its only stated as a range as UP TO (label is right on the pump).
I stay away from these in Canada.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

inssane said:


> My cheap mods, on a silver LS
> Silver bowtie overlays $15
> Chrome 2011 LS wheel covers $80
> Debadge
> ...


Any pic's of your car? I'm looking for inspiration and I'm interested how it looks on a silver Cruze.


----------



## CyclonicWrath (May 14, 2013)

smithers said:


> I would like to clarify some confusion.
> 1. There are no stations in Canada that sell 94 octane premium gasoline.
> 2. Most provinces only have 91 available, exception is British Columbia and some parts of Alberta (key locks only) from Chevron stations which have 92/93 available.
> 
> ...


I'm in Ontario and I know the guy who owns the petro-can that sells 94 and no E in it at all, car runs fine and great on it, maybe some other places don't but I'm pretty sure almost anywhere 91 or lower is E10 anyways


----------



## smithers (Jul 28, 2013)

I would recheck the pump (usually they place the sticker on the inside structure, it will say up to 10% ethanol.- they like hiding it unlike Mohawk / Husky) I contacted Suncor some time back regarding it. They advertise it as Ultra 94 Gasoline. Alberta and Ontario have it.
There are no 94 octane gasoline in Canada. 
Hey, the car would run fine, sure, but its not ideal, as I explained in the above post. Ive done many logs regarding E10 mix vs gasoline.
I could get into the details, but it would be a lengthy response. (Lets just simply say, trims are increased, and you end up burning variations into the OL functionality of the tune. And the next tank, you do it all over again, because its up to 10%. one fill could be 4, the next is 10.) Your STFTs and LTFTs will increase.
This means, you are burning variations into a dialed in tune (every inch makes a mile), as well as decreased fuel mileage.

I stay away from the UP to 10% E pumps at all costs. E85 is a different story (you can tune for that at least).


----------



## smithers (Jul 28, 2013)

I was going to drive to on to take a picture, but Ill just have you go here:You can tell your friend that owns the station, he needs to brush up on what he sells. Ever since Suncor bought them, its been this way. In the past ( I mean over five years ago), Petro-Can 91 Oct contained no Ethanol, but 94 has always had it. (along with the rest now)refFAQs — Questions, Answers, Gasoline Products — Petro-Canadaref #5:*Does Ultra 94 contain ethanol? Does Petro-Canada still offer an ethanol-free gasoline?*Ultra 94 contains ethanol. Due to the fact that various fuel grades are blended at the point of sale, most grades of Petro-Canada fuel may now contain up to 10% ethanol. This represents a change from the previous state, where premium fuel was ethanol-free at Petro-Canada


CyclonicWrath said:


> I'm pretty sure almost anywhere 91 or lower is E10 anyways


 This is incorrect. ESSO (91), FAST GAS(92) - Gas Plus , Chevron (93) and Shell (91) are four off the top of my head that do not contain ANY ethanol on of these RON level products.FastGas (Gas plus) for example, has 87, 89 and 92 Octane Gasoline. Their 87 contains ethanol, their 92 is gasoline with no ethanol. Their mid-grade is a mix of the 87 and 92 to get 89 (meaning it would contain ethanol). But the 92 does NOT.


----------

